# Any info about ovarian cysts...has anyone been on VIOXX to treat cysts? What works?



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

Hello, don't ususally post here, have many posts on IBS board, however seems like I should post more here...have seen more similarities to my situations! Anyhow...I have had abdominal pain for past 4 wks now







, thought it is my history of adhesions returning, however went to gyn on Tuesday and he said that I now have a rather large ovarian cyst, which can cause same symptoms as adhesions and could be cause of everything now.







have no prior history of cysts...so this is all new to me, do have extensive medical background, however not very good in this area, only know very basics.He has put me on VIOXX (anti-imflammatory) and is waiting till I get my next period for me to come back and have an ultrasound done...







Here go my questionsoes VIOXX help? Been on it 3 days and the pain is still unbearable!What/How will my period effect the cyst and what is he looking for on the ultrasound?If the pain is still present when I go back, what will happen? Will he remove the cyst?I have been doing lots of research and have found all the basics about it all and know that only my doc can actually answers those questions, however any experiences you might have had and can share with me, I would love to hear and help me understand all of this







...I have been around the board a long time, and know how hearing first hand experiences can really help out someone who is lost about what to do or expect next  !Please feel free to email me if you would rather not talk here...I really need to hear first hand experiences about all of this, as I almost wanted to hear that it probably was the adhesions again, because at least I would know what to expect, now I feel lost and cluless and here's something else to add to my wonderful medical history! I'm 24 yrs old and my history is worse than my grandmother's







...I'm really at the end of my ropes here...so very frustrated and tired of waiting and being in pain!!







Thanks for listening and hope to hear from you all soon...Heather  hak1luv###aol.com


----------



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

Oh yeah, I have one more question to add...WHAT HAPPENS IF IT BURSTS?







All I know is it causes severe pain!!







Do you need to be seen immediately? Are there any ill effects from it or treatment that would need to be done immediately?Thanks again...sorry, my brain is just going







and







with thoughts!Thanks, Heather


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've read good things about Vioxx in a book and on the web. Another BBer and I have also talked about it. I'm wondering if I should take it too. I've had ongoing problems with cysts, too, though to my knowledge my cysts haven't grown to be large. I'll be seeing my doc, as a matter of fact, in a couple of weeks - due to cysts and/or other problems as well.They like to time when you have your ultrasound, I found out. Sometimes at the end of a cycle or beginning of another one, the cyst can "resolve itself" (okay, sometimes burst) on its own, and he may want to see if it'll do that. Also, at ovulation and beyond, women often have little cysts showing up anyway, so that's not necessarily the best time for an ultrasound. I've had cysts bursting before (again, they probably weren't too big - but big enough to feel). You have about 45 minutes or so of intense pain and maybe flushing and sweating too. I don't want to scare you, though; many women have this happen. Some women go to the ER (but you usually don't have to do that). If you have any doubts at all, maybe you could call your doctor's nurse and have her explain things better?The doctor will take a look at the ultrasound and, then, continue to observe you for a while. Only if the cyst gets huge will the doctor suggest it be removed - through lap. surgery, which isn't too bad. Hang in there - good luck!


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Hi there, I wanted to jump in here and share my first hand experience with an ovarian cyst. I had one last fall. It was a toatl coincidence that it was found. I had went for an ultrasound just to check things out and they discovered a fairly large cyst on my left ovary. I freaked out of course , IM good at that. Anyway, I had never had one before so it was new for me. And I wasnt having any new symptoms or pain from it. I didnt even know I had somehting going on in there. My doctor assured me that it was only a cyst and she switched my birth control pill because she thought that it might not have been strong enough. I had to go back in 2 months for another ultrasound to check on it. When I went back it was gone. My doctor had told me that this was a common problem for women and that they usually resolve on their own. When mine was found it measured 4 X 6 centimters which is about the size of a plum. Try not to worry to much about it, I freaked out about mine and it ended up resolving itself. Hang in there and everything will be fine.


----------



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

Thank you to you both, for responding and sharing your experiences. It has really helped me understand it all much better. Well, I will be calling the doc on Monday because I have no more samples of the Vioxx left and don't know if I am to continue on it or not...As for the time being, still having the pain and decided to take a break from the darvocet for a while...seems like it all caught up to me and felt really sick over the weekend, like I was having a really bad hangover...so think it's time to take a break from it for a while.I am hoping that the cyst does burst on its own...even though it may hurt terribly, at least once the pain stops, the cyst will be gone and the pain will be too! I'd rather deal with that then the constant pain everyday.Well...now, I am just waiting to get my period...that is when he wants to do the ultrasound...so hopefully, it will be on time or maybe even early this time! Thanks again for the info...I will continue to keep you updated.Heather


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

Vioxx is pretty much bulls**t. There's a lot stronger things out there that they can perscribe if you tell them you don't like vioxx, that it's not working.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Voixx for a cyst--that is insane!!! In fact, it's cracking me up!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Yes, JenS, I guess it's "insane." It's supposed to be Vitex, I suspect. And I see that I accidentally repeated the error in my post.


----------



## lolo (Feb 19, 2002)

HAK, I've had cysts in the past, and two of them have ruptured. I will tell you the pain is excruciating. Both times I went to the ER and they gave me a shot of Demerol and sent me home with a prescription for Vicodin. Two days later after being on the Vicodin, I was feeling a little better, but I still had this achy pain in my abdomen. It does finally go away. My doctor told me that when the cyst ruptures, all of the fluid that's in the cyst has to be absorbed back into your body. That's why it's so painful! I have to go for a follow-up ultrasound on one they found a few weeks back to see if it's resolved. It seemed for a while that's all I did was get an ultrasound, wait six weeks, then get another one to see if it's gone. I can always tell when I have one, though, because it feels like something is pinching wherever the cyst is, if that makes sense to you. I'm a pro at this by now, so I can kind of tell when I've got one and when I don't. I'd rather not have them! My doctor never gave me anything for mine, so I assumed there was no treatment for them, except to be on the pill. Good luck with yours!


----------



## HAK (Sep 19, 1999)

Hi guys..sorry it's been awhile. Just wanted to update you on what's been going on. Thanks for all of your advice. Good news is that when I went back for my ultrasound on May 25th, the cyst had resoved itself. However, the bad news is that the pain was unchanged. So, it is probable that the pain is from the adhesions again. My ob/gyn suggested I go on the pill...to see if that helped with the pain. I was very against this, but decided at this point to give in and try it. Well I was on them for 1 week, and ended up stopping them. My BP went through the roof...and I was having severe headaches, that even thr tylenol 3 and darvocet wasn't touching. So I decided it was the pill casuing it all and since I quit them, my BP has gone back to normal. I ended up with a doozy of a period 3 days after I stopped them, which was honestly the worst I ever experienced...but thankfully that is over and other than the constant pain..all else has returned back to normal. So...now I am just waiting to go see a GI doc at Thomas Jefferson Hospital. I did lots of research and talked to many people and finally feel that I have reached the right decision and headed in the right direction to get some answers for why these adhesions keep coming back. I will let you know what I find out. My appointment is in 2 weeks.Thanks again for all your advice on the cyst thing. Oh yeah...as for the Vioxx thing, I'm still not clear as to if it was used more as a pain reliever or an anti-imflammatory...the doc said it helps for the inflammation and the nurse told me it was just for the pain...well, if it was just a pain reliever, it didnt help...but if it does help shrink the cyst, I guess it does help, as mine did go away during my next cycle.So, I wish all of you the same luck.Take careHeather


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

When I tried the pills out I kept pasing out and having headaches, and being dizzy from high blood pressure, so I quit them. After being in pain I went back to the doctor she put me on Lunelle shot, since then I have no problems with side effects. The lunelle helps in trying to stop the cyst, but I think I may have another one because I have been cramping really bad just on the right side for 3 months straight. I remember the one that was cut out being like this but not this painful.


----------

